# LGD Breed question



## JJohnson (Jun 7, 2012)

I know everyone has their own preferance on what breed they like best, and to make sure you get one from working parents. 

My question is, is there a difference between breeds in the way they operate? Are their some attributes in one breed that may be lacking in another? Are there some things one breed will do that another will not?

I know that every dog has a different personality, and some turn out to be good LGD's while others end up only being good for pets no matter how good the parents were and how much training is put in. So im just curious about the breeds themself, and if their is any real distinction between them?

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

We have two Anatolians. One is 1/4 Pyr.
They have distinct personalities.
The 1/4 Pyr is ferocious to strangers. (he has nipped someone in the butt when trying to pet one of "his" girls.)
On the other hand my then 8 yr old grandson could help me bottle feed & dog was perfectly fine with that. 
But he has also guarded a doe in labor keeping other goats away & helped clean them off as they were being born.
The other guy will only bark if there's a real threat.
Neither will hesitate to kill any varmint that gets into goat area.
Im hope I didnt answer your question too off; but these two are my only experience.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

There are some differences in breeds, but also in individuals as you noted. As a rule, Pyrs, Maremmas and I believe Anatolians are the softer dogs as far as temperament, whereas a lot of the other breeds can be a bit more hair trigger, particularly with strangers. There are long coated and short coated breeds, some that bond with stock better and others that mostly make perimeter guards. I'd check out the workingLGDs board on yahoo as there are people who own all the different breeds that could answer your questions more accurately and maybe help you choose the right one for your situation. I believe the address is on one of the stickies here. 
I have Maremmas because they tend to stick pretty close to the stock of their own volition and we are on 250,000 acres without dogproof fencing. The pyrs which our boss had, travelled too far to do much good and are usually better where the fencing is secure. My Maremmas tend to be a bit less vocal as well.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

There are some differences in the "Mastiff" styles of LGDs (such as Pyrs and Maremmas) and the "lanky" style of LGDs, such as Kangals and many Anatolians.

The Mastiff types were bred to stay with the flock, and if something went after the flock, to attack it and drive it off.

The Lanky types were bred to circle the flock, flush and hunt down any predator threats, and kill them.

It has been my experience that mastiff types tend to bark more, likely because their job was to drive away predators, and barking helps to do this. There are, of course, differences in every breed, and personality differences in every animal.

I have found my Kangal type to be friendlier with humans, even visitors, than the Pyrs and Maremmas I have had in the past. However, he is *less* friendly with the neighborhood dogs than other breeds I have had in the past.


----------



## jordan (Nov 29, 2006)

JJohnson said:


> I know everyone has their own preferance on what breed they like best, and to make sure you get one from working parents.
> 
> My question is, is there a difference between breeds in the way they operate? Are their some attributes in one breed that may be lacking in another? Are there some things one breed will do that another will not?
> 
> ...


Yes, there is a difference in working style between the various breeds as well as temperament (not personality). Some breeds are known to be perimeter guardians (Gampr, CAO, CAS, TM), some will take off after predators and actually leave the herd to do so (some of the Turkish breeds) while some breeds will tend to stay closer to the herd and some serve as all purpose farm guards, guarding both the livestock and property...

Some breeds are 'sharper' (more intense) in temperament such as the Gampr,TM, CAS, CAO and Kangal (and not for the beginner), others middle of the road (ideal for most farms) such as the Spanish Mastiff, Anatolian, Estrela, Karakachan and others more 'mild' (Great Pyr, Pyrenean, Tornjak, Maremma). There will be variations within a breed too, but if you have a responsible breeder, it should be minimal. The set-up of your property, where your building are, livestock housed, predator load, number of visitors, etc should determine the type/breed of dog you need. To best determine the right breed for you, you first need to evaluate what your particular situation is and figure out what you need to protect your herd/property.
Check out LGD.org or the workingLGD. yahoo group (wide range of breed owners in that group).
Hope this helps!
Lois


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

CaliannG said:


> There are some differences in the "Mastiff" styles of LGDs (such as Pyrs and Maremmas) and the "lanky" style of LGDs, such as Kangals and many Anatolians.
> 
> The Mastiff types were bred to stay with the flock, and if something went after the flock, to attack it and drive it off.
> 
> ...


I agree with the above. I ran Pyrenees for 16 plus years, and acknowledge that they have qualities that are better fitting in many situations. But with the Texas Heat, and the occasional raid from huge packs of coyotes lead me to the Kangals and then to the Boz.
Both are by far more aggressive toward predators, but easily socialized to visitors. the Boz have an even calmer presence with both the livestock and with visitors, but will guard fiercely against the predators.

Here is some more information on the Boz. http://www.turkishboz.com

Good luck!!


----------



## CageFreeFamily (Jul 19, 2012)

Lord god what I would do for a pair of Boz. :sob: I'm officially obsessed!


----------

